# Race to Sub-x 2x2 3x3 4x4 Relay



## AidanNoogie (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I thought this would be fun and I haven't seen anyone do it before (except the weekly comp) so I decided to do it!

The results for Round 1 will be posted on 3/12/17 and Round 2 will start on 3/13/17

Rules:
1. You only have 15 secs to inspect all of the 3 puzzles.
2. On the 4x4 scramble a little r means a wide turn.
3. Don't time each puzzle separate.

This is an AO5.

Scrambles for Round 1:
*2x2:
1. F' R' F' U R' F' R2 U R
2. F U' F2 R F' R F2 U' R
3. R2 F R' F2 U R' F' R2
4. U' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 F R
5. U R F' R2 F R2 U R' U

3x3:
1. R2 D2 U' F D B2 D2 B2 L U2 B' U2 L R U' L D2 B2 D2 F' U R2 U' B' R
2. D2 R2 B2 F U' L' D' B' F' D R U L' D R' B2 R' L' B' U R2 U D B' D'
3. L F' L2 B F2 U L U L D R' B2 R F2 B2 U F2 B' D' L2 B U2 B D L2
4. R' B2 D2 F2 R' D F U R' D R U' D R' B D' B F2 R2 U L F2 R' B2 R'
5. R2 F2 D' B F L F' U2 R2 L2 F' B' U2 D' L2 D' R U F L B F2 L' F L'

4x4:
1. u L2 D2 R D2 f' u U2 L u U L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' b2 F2 R' D' f2 d f' l U2 b f F2 u2 f' r2 R2 D2 B' L' D2 d B' F'
2. L' B L2 r2 B2 b' l2 r' f' U B' U r R' D u U2 f' L2 u L' R' B' r d L' U l R B L2 R2 b' D2 u B' f' D2 d' l
3. L' R D b2 u' L2 r' u2 L2 r' b2 f d' R2 d2 U' B2 b R F l' U2 l' r2 R' b2 u2 l2 u f' F d' U2 f U L2 U R2 F2 U
4.  b' d2 u R2 B' F2 d' u F2 D' f F D d2 r D' R b' f2 D' B2 R b l' r b f U2 B u r d b l' R' u F U' l' r2
5. D' l2 b f U L' d' l2 r' d' u B' f' D2 U L' R' b2 r2 D r F2 d u l2 d L2 l2 D2 B2 F2 R d b2 u2 B' D2 b' F L

Have fun!!!


*


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2017)

I like this idea, and I'll try to get time to do it this time around, but a couple of suggestions: 
1. Use cstimer to generate 4x4 scrambles with standard notation.
2. Don't mandate solve order. I would do them in that order, but it shouldn't matter what you pick.
3. (Optional) instead of listing 5 2x2 scrambles, then 5 3x3, etc. rearrange the list to have relay 1, with 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, then relay 2.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I like this idea, and I'll try to get time to do it this time around, but a couple of suggestions:
> 1. Use cstimer to generate 4x4 scrambles with standard notation.
> 2. Don't mandate solve order. I would do them in that order, but it shouldn't matter what you pick.
> 3. (Optional) instead of listing 5 2x2 scrambles, then 5 3x3, etc. rearrange the list to have relay 1, with 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, then relay 2.


Ok, thank you for helping! I'll do that in a little while.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I like this idea, and I'll try to get time to do it this time around, but a couple of suggestions:
> 1. Use cstimer to generate 4x4 scrambles with standard notation.
> 2. Don't mandate solve order. I would do them in that order, but it shouldn't matter what you pick.
> 3. (Optional) instead of listing 5 2x2 scrambles, then 5 3x3, etc. rearrange the list to have relay 1, with 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, then relay 2.


Should it be AO5 or AO3? I think AO5 might take to long, tell me what you think.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Should it be AO5 or AO3? I think AO5 might take to long, tell me what you think.


I like Ao5. And as far as changing the other stuff, other than the solve order thing it's good enough for this round.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 17, 2017)

Round 1
To sub-2:30
2:40.15, (3:54.69), 2:39.15, (2:36.83), 2:38.21 = *2:39.18 (0/3)*


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 13, 2020)

Is anyone interested in starting this back up like the other "Race to sub x on TxT cube"?

I figured I would do what the previous OP did, generate scrambles using CStimer and post them here. But, I DO think it would be better to do MO3 instead of AO5 just cause AO5 might take long for some people and this thread is more so for fun(at least for me) rather than the others. 

If there is enough interest, I will start it on monday and set up calendar events in my phone to make sure I am keeping up to date with scoring and stuff. 

So lmk below if you're interested! If we can get 3-5 people that are pretty interested then it would be worth it for me. Otherwise, I will just practice the relay on my own.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm interested. Although I would still post 5 scrambles and just say you can do a mo3 instead if you want, kind of like in the 6x6 and 7x7 race thread (post 12 scrambles but you can do an ao5 instead).


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 13, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'm interested. Although I would still post 5 scrambles and just say you can do a mo3 instead if you want, kind of like in the 6x6 and 7x7 race thread (post 12 scrambles but you can do an ao5 instead).


I like this idea. No extra work for me to gen more scrambles. Will do this. Will probably just post 12 then like the others and you can do mo3/ao5/ao12 if you'd like.


----------

